# Power on issues



## Martybeth (Dec 29, 2014)

I recently purchased the Christmas starter set. I spent hours troubleshooting when I could not get the engine to power on. I assumed it must be defective so I returned it and exchanged it for another. Now I'm having the same problem, so I'm naturally wondering if I am doing something wrong. This is my first experience with these trains so it's very possible I missing something. Please help!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What starter set, who made it? The more information you can give us the better.

There are dozens of starter sets out there.

We are pretty good about solving problems, but we are not clairvoyant.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many engines have switches for turning power on and off as do some of the passenger cars.
LGB usually only have 1 power switch, USA and Aristo have several.


----------

